# Sonic the Hedgehog movie gets release date



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh no. ;-;


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2018)

Chary said:


> In terms of the film itself, the Sonic movie will be a mix of live action and CGI.



Ah, I've always wanted a proper movie adaption of Sonic 06.  /s


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 21, 2018)

oh noes


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Feb 21, 2018)

welp, this will be interesting. I hope it is as beautiful as roger rabbit


----------



## orangy57 (Feb 21, 2018)

"fast and furious"

so it's a sonic r movie sweet


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2018)

This could end up like a live action version of Sonic X....


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 21, 2018)

Sanic the Movie


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 21, 2018)

Can we roast this now or later?


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Feb 21, 2018)

Expecting some serious Edge™


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2018)

Ive never been a fan of sonic.
But i think i will still watch it.


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 21, 2018)

Chary said:


> mix of live action and CGI.​


​...
...........
...........................
.................n...............
n-n....................
-no.


----------



## HtheB (Feb 21, 2018)

I hope that they will include some Easteregg picture of the Ugandan Knuckles somewhere in the background in the movie (like a very small poster or a book cover) for like 2 - 3 seconds. It will be the best part of the whole movie for sure


----------



## kehkou (Feb 21, 2018)

Pot-belly Sonic or spaghettified Sonic?


----------



## SkittleDash (Feb 21, 2018)

Chary said:


> live action and CGI.




God is dead. x.x


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> This could end up like a live action version of Sonic X....


Yeah, can't wait to see the writers emotionally torture Tails _on the big screen!_



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Can we roast this now or later?


In all serious, I'm going to give this movie the benefit of the doubt.  There's a _chance_ it could be good.  Not going to hold my breath, though.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 21, 2018)

Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii-
Oh, wait, this is gonna be another Sonic 06, huh?
Aww...


----------



## SANIC (Feb 21, 2018)

I just wanted a 3D CG Movie in the vein of those cutscenes from Sonic Unleashed


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 21, 2018)

I love me some Sonic... but I am decidedly not hyped for this. Very low hopes.

I also have low hopes for Illumination's Mario, but at least that will probably be decent.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 21, 2018)

Will Sonic join the list of "Shitty Movies" find out next time on DRAGON BALL After Z


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 21, 2018)

I hope there is a rushed movie tie-in game.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2018)

Chary said:


> In terms of the film itself, the Sonic movie will be a mix of live action and CGI.


"We need IDEAS guys!  How are we going to fuck this up worse than any video game movie that comes before or after it?  We've got SONIC '06 to live up to."


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 21, 2018)

Chary said:


> In terms of the film itself, the Sonic movie will be a mix of live action and CGI.


Crap. This'll either be REALLY BAD, or pretty good. At least it's not all live-action, because then it would be guaranteed to be horrible (think of the Mario movie not-to-be-named).


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 21, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Crap. This'll either be REALLY BAD, or pretty good. At least it's not all live-action, because then it would be guaranteed to be horrible (think of the Mario movie not-to-be-named).



No part of Sonic is meant to be live action. I see nothing good coming of this.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 21, 2018)

dude if they butcher shadow (very likely) some sick and twisted mofo will be bathed in the producers blood  how bout a blooper reel when Shadow kills the producer with an m16 saying "How dare you make me look like sh!t"

I can see the story going several ways, Sonic X *probably what happens after the anime leaves off (it was open ended imo) a tie in with Mania/Forces (hell no) fill in the gap between SA2 and ShtH (why the hell would they name it sonic the hedgehog and not shadow) none of those honestly make sense and if the do an Archie comic movie i'll go apeshit if they butcher it


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2018)

Memoir said:


> No part of Sonic is meant to be live action. I see nothing good coming of this.


You just know Sonic fans are secretly hoping it's rated R for a live-action sex scene with Rouge.


----------



## Viri (Feb 21, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Will Sonic join the list of "Shitty Movies" find out next time on DRAGON BALL After Z


That shitty live action DBZ movie was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm not sure what to feel


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 21, 2018)

Viri said:


> That shitty live action DBZ movie was the first thing I thought of.


well I can't blame you!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm not sure what to feel


bad.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm in wait and see mode.


Xzi said:


> You just know Sonic fans are secretly hoping it's rated R for a live-action sex scene with Rouge.


Probably can't wait to see a rated R version of the Princess Elise and Sonic scenes.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 21, 2018)

>.> am I the only one hoping for a Chris thorndykeXamy shipping in this movie? I feel the SonicXAmy thing is overused he has 0 intrest in her and it's getting old imo....ever since sonic CD it's been the same


----------



## Lazyboss (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2018)

can't be any worse than DA super mario bros movie...right?


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 21, 2018)

I can't wait to see if it's so bad it's entertaining, or just plain awful.


----------



## Lazyboss (Feb 21, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> can't be any worse than DA super mario bros movie...right?


More likely it's going to be like Garfield movie.
I still don't understand why they want to include sonic in real life and act with real people, can they just make it like Sonic Boom or something?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2018)

Chary said:


> the Sonic movie will be a mix of live action and CGI.


IT'S SONIC '06, I'M CALLING IT NOW.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 21, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


>



Don't...please...it can't be THAT bad, I like to think there are competent people behind this Sonic movie, and the examples you mentioned are famously marred by casting choices, whitewashing on DBE, uhhh some whitewashing on Avatar and Indianwashing. 

I think it'd be awesome if Jaleel White voiced Sonic. It wouldn't draw money, but it'd be pretty cool. He did voice him in the original cartoon series.


----------



## Beerus (Feb 21, 2018)

i personally cant wait sonic fan since day 1


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> He did voice him in the original cartoon series.


i'm waiting!


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 21, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> i'm waiting!



For an example?



I remember watching that series on Toon Disney, I had no idea there was another, more serious Sonic series running concurrent with that, Sonic SatAM. Jaleel White also voiced Sonic in that, so weird to have 2 shows of the same property, but with different tones, running at the same time.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 21, 2018)

Absolutely going to force Chary to see this with me in theaters


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> For an example?


here's one


----------



## ToonGoomba (Feb 21, 2018)

Spoiler alert! 

Sonic WILL be blue and Shadow WILL NOT smile throughout the movie.


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Feb 21, 2018)

CGI?! - Pah! Robert Patrick didn't need any CGI to run as fast he did in Terminator 2, so they've got no excuse.


----------



## Stephano (Feb 21, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> View attachment 115015


_Leaked Footage of 2019's Sonic the Hedgehog_, 2018, Colorized.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 21, 2018)

i look forward to the memes and youtube videos made in the wake of this movie's destruction. 

or maybe it'll be as good as space jam lololol


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 21, 2018)

Chary said:


> the Sonic movie will be a mix of live action and CGI



this is gonna be the biggest cringefest ever.


----------



## huntertron1 (Feb 22, 2018)

ok lets look at the Warner bros library and Sega's history. oh nice 2 good thing can happen 1. it wont be crap (50/50 percent possibility)
2.it wont be about SONIC X aka sonic meets humans(or sonic06)[60/20 percent this will happen]


----------



## Jayro (Feb 22, 2018)

Why do people run with bad ideas? Doesn't anyone on the production team have any common sense to make this either full CGi, or not at all?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh boy... This can only end badly. ESPECIALLY if it's a mix of live action and CGI. What's next, Kirby: The Movie?


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Feb 22, 2018)

As a Sonic fan, I knew about this movie before and so did the rest of the Sonic fanbase. Also the movie might suck, who knows.


----------



## Fizzystar (Feb 23, 2018)

Can't wait to see Chris chan's reaction.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 24, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Kirby: The Movie?


Well, I did like the show.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 24, 2018)

I should be the movie reviewer on this site (somebody should sacrifice their sanity for you all might as well be somebody without any to begin with

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RustInPeace said:


> For an example?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember watching that series on Toon Disney, I had no idea there was another, more serious Sonic series running concurrent with that, Sonic SatAM. Jaleel White also voiced Sonic in that, so weird to have 2 shows of the same property, but with different tones, running at the same time.




SATAM was my sheet bro i was bummed they ended it so quicky (26 episodes i think)


----------

